# Démarrage Windows 10 bloqué (Mojave + Bootcamp)



## Jean2996 (3 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à tous les membres de ce forum !

Je vous écris après avoir passé pas mal d'heures à me confronter au même problème (un cauchemar).
Il s'agit d'un problème d'installation de Windows 10 avec Bootcamp sur Mojave. J'ai lu beaucoup d'articles à ce sujet dans de nombreux forums et il me semble qu'à chaque fois les solutions sont très spécifiques et difficiles à transposer à un autre cas particulier...

Voici d'abord mon modèle de Mbp :




Et voici une analyse de mon disque dur avec la commande _diskutil list_ :



Mon problème est le suivant : je parviens à créer la partition Bootcamp sans problème, je redémarre l'ordinateur, le programme d'installation de Windows 10 se lance correctement, l'installation va jusqu'au bout. Les choses se corsent après le redémarrage automatique de Windows 10 : j'arrive sur l'écran noir avec fenêtre bleue + petite roue, on m'annonce "Démarrage des services" puis "Préparation des périphériques", puis "Préparation", et là le processus dure à l'infini jusqu'à parfois freezer...

J'ai ré-essayé de nombreuses fois, à chaque fois Win10 s'installe mais ne parvient pas à démarrer.

Notes :

j'utilise un DD externe MyPassport (USB 2.0 avec les ports de mon Mac en 3.0 - est-ce que ça peut poser problème ?) de 250 Go pour faire le boot
j'ai migré vers Mojave depuis High Sierra parce que Bootcamp ne parvenait même pas à créer la partition sur l'ancien OS (il y avait un problème d'espace disque)
mon Mbp est un ordinateur reconditionné
j'ai l'impression que le problème pourrait venir de mon DD interne mais je n'ai rien trouvé de précis à ce sujet

J'espère que je vous ai donné tous les détails nécessaires !
J'ai vu qu'il y avait d'incroyables connaisseurs de Mac sur ce forum (je me suis accroché pour lire certains posts) et j'espère qu'ils pourront m'apporter quelques lumières...

En vous souhaitant la meilleure des journées,


----------



## Locke (3 Mai 2020)

Ce n'est pas clair du tout, si Assistant Boot Camp a bien créé une partition Boot Camp, ce qui semble bien être le cas avec une taille de 80 Go, il y a anguille sous roche ! Pourquoi avoir installer Parallels Dekstop, car j'ai le sentiment qu'il y a un conflit ? Tu as aussi un disque dur externe, que contient-il ? uniquement que les pilotes/drivers ou Assistant Boot Camp a eu besoin du fichier .iso pour créer un support d'installation en réclamant une clé USB ou un disque dur USB ?

De plus, le ou les résultats du Terminal doivent se mettre entre des balises </> Bloc de code...


----------



## Jean2996 (3 Mai 2020)

Bonjour Locke, et merci beaucoup pour votre réponse.

Désolé pour la mauvaise présentation des résultats du Terminal, je le saurai à l'avenir !

Alors oui en effet, l'assistant Boot Camp a bien créé une partition, mais pourquoi y aurait-il anguille sous roche ? J'ai dit dans mon message que je parvenais à réaliser la partition Boot Camp sans souci, c'est le démarrage de Windows 10 qui ne fonctionne pas ensuite...
Le disque dur - je n'ai pas été très clair là-dessus - est en effet le support USB que Boot Camp m'a demandé afin de créer le disque d'installation Windows 10.

Quant à Parallels Desktop, je l'avais téléchargé pour tester une alternative à la solution Boot Camp. Je l'ai désinstallé et j'ai relancé l'installation de Windows 10, mais le problème se pose toujours... Il ne semble pas qu'il y ait eu conflit entre les deux logiciels.

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !

Si je ne suis toujours pas clair, n'hésitez pas à me le dire ! Je suis un peu perdu face aux difficultés que je rencontre...

J'ai en tout cas suivi toutes les étapes que vous indiquiez sur cet ancien message :




> 4 Février 2018





> On commence par le commencement, depuis le Bureau que dit /A propos ce Mac ? On continue, est-ce que Assistant Boot Camp te propose explicitement d'utiliser un fichier .iso comme dans cet écran ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Locke (4 Mai 2020)

Jean2996 a dit:


> j'utilise un DD externe MyPassport (USB 2.0 avec les ports de mon Mac en 3.0 - est-ce que ça peut poser problème ?) de 250 Go pour faire le boot





Jean2996 a dit:


> Le disque dur - je n'ai pas été très clair là-dessus - est en effet le support USB que Boot Camp m'a demandé afin de créer le disque d'installation Windows 10.


Eh bien, Assistant Boot Camp considère que c'est un disque dur à part entière et ne supporte pas sa présence. Tu le déconnectes et utilises plutôt une clé USB 3.0 d'une taille minimale de 16 Go.


----------



## Jean2996 (4 Mai 2020)

Bonjour Locke,

Merci pour cette réponse !
Malheureusement, je viens de me procurer une clé USB (3.0) de 16Go et l'écran bloque à nouveau sur la "Préparation" de Windows 10... 
Je n'arrive pas à comprendre. Serait-ce lié à mon DD interne ? Ou à mes ports USB ?


----------



## Locke (4 Mai 2020)

Jean2996 a dit:


> Malheureusement, je viens de me procurer une clé USB (3.0) de 16Go et l'écran bloque à nouveau sur la "Préparation" de Windows 10...


Ou se trouve le fichier .iso ? On peut le laisser dans le dossier Téléchargements ou sur le Bureau, mais pas un disque USB. Le fichier officiel de Windows a pour nom exact *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso* et impérativement en 64 bits. Ton disque dur USB de 250 Go doit aussi impérativement être déconnecté, la partition interne du disque dur interne ne doit pas avoir été manipulée avec Utilitaire de disque et n'avoir jamais tenté un partitionnement.


----------



## Jean2996 (4 Mai 2020)

Le fichier ISO se trouve bien dans le dossier Téléchargements, c'est bien le fichier que vous indiquez (téléchargé sur le site de Microsoft), et j'ai déconnecté mon disque dur USB pendant la manip.
Il me semble que j'ai utilisé une fois Utilitaire de disque pour supprimer la partition Bootcamp (parce qu'ils indiquaient cette manipulation sur l'assistance Apple...), mais j'ai exécuté SOS dessus après. Cela peut-il suffir néanmoins à endommager le disque ?

Je viens de supprimer la partition à nouveau (via Bootcamp), et voici l'état de mon disque dur interne :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD                     64.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## Locke (4 Mai 2020)

Jean2996 a dit:


> Il me semble que j'ai utilisé une fois Utilitaire de disque pour supprimer la partition Bootcamp (parce qu'ils indiquaient cette manipulation sur l'assistance Apple...), mais j'ai exécuté SOS dessus après. Cela peut-il suffir néanmoins à endommager le disque ?
> 
> Je viens de supprimer la partition à nouveau (via Bootcamp), et voici l'état de mon disque dur interne :


Pour moi, le problème est bien là, le fait d'avoir utilisé Utilitaire de disque fiche le binz dans le EFI Boot. Par défaut, lorsqu'une installation de Windows est en échec, il faut impérativement relancer Assistant Boot Camp pour qu'il en fasse la suppression proprement. Alors dans le bidouillage de l'EFI Boot, ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé et je ne vois pas de solution.


----------



## Jean2996 (4 Mai 2020)

Le problème c'est que je rencontrais déjà l'échec de démarrage avant d'avoir utilisé Utilitaire de disques pour supprimer la partition...


----------



## Locke (4 Mai 2020)

Jean2996 a dit:


> Le problème c'est que je rencontrais déjà l'échec de démarrage avant d'avoir utilisé Utilitaire de disques pour supprimer la partition...


C'est étonnant, par défaut la capacité occupée n'est que de 67 Go, il reste donc 184 Go et quand bien même tu avais réservé une taille de 100 Go pour Windows, macOS Mojave ne se trouvait pas à l'étroit pour fonctionner correctement.


----------



## Jean2996 (4 Mai 2020)

Est-ce qu'une mise à jour vers Catalina pourrait résoudre ce genre de problème ?


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2020)

Jean2996 a dit:


> Est-ce qu'une mise à jour vers Catalina pourrait résoudre ce genre de problème ?


Non, mais alors pas du tout ! Par curiosité, tu lances le Terminal et tu fais un Copier/Coller de la suite de ces 2 commandes...

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Ton mot de passe sera demandé, il faudra le taper en aveugle, car il ne s'affichera pas. Bien entendu tu sais qu'il faudra mettre le résultat entre des balises </> Bloc de code. Petite remarque, sur le Bureau il y aura une icône en plus, c'est celle de EFI qui sert au démarrage. Pas d'inquiétude, tu pourras faire un clic droit dessus et sélectionner Ejecter, sa présence n'est utile que pour en voir le contenu.

S'il y a des anomalies _(réparables)_ ce sera notre ami macomaniac qui prendra le relais s'il passe par ici.


----------



## Jean2996 (5 Mai 2020)

Bonjour Locke, et merci de continuer à m'aider.

En effet, je me doute que la mise à niveau vers Catalina n'aurait eu qu'un effet cosmétique...

C'est bon, je pense que j'ai compris pour l'affichage du bloc de code 

Voici donc le résultat :


```
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE        Boot        Microsoft

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBP111.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot:
bootx64.efi

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft:
Boot        Recovery

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot:
BCD        da-DK        hu-HU        kd_07_1415.dll    qps-ploc
BCD.LOG        de-DE        it-IT        kd_0C_8086.dll    ro-RO
BCD.LOG1    el-GR        ja-JP        kdstub.dll    ru-RU
BCD.LOG2    en-GB        kd_02_10df.dll    ko-KR        sk-SK
BOOTSTAT.DAT    en-US        kd_02_10ec.dll    lt-LT        sl-SI
Fonts        es-ES        kd_02_1137.dll    lv-LV        sr-Latn-RS
Resources    es-MX        kd_02_14e4.dll    memtest.efi    sv-SE
bg-BG        et-EE        kd_02_15b3.dll    nb-NO        tr-TR
boot.stl    fi-FI        kd_02_1969.dll    nl-NL        uk-UA
bootmgfw.efi    fr-CA        kd_02_19a2.dll    pl-PL        winsipolicy.p7b
bootmgr.efi    fr-FR        kd_02_1af4.dll    pt-BR        zh-CN
cs-CZ        hr-HR        kd_02_8086.dll    pt-PT        zh-TW

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Fonts:
chs_boot.ttf        meiryo_boot.ttf        segmono_boot.ttf
cht_boot.ttf        meiryon_boot.ttf    segoe_slboot.ttf
jpn_boot.ttf        msjh_boot.ttf        segoen_slboot.ttf
kor_boot.ttf        msjhn_boot.ttf        wgl4_boot.ttf
malgun_boot.ttf        msyh_boot.ttf
malgunn_boot.ttf    msyhn_boot.ttf

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources:
bootres.dll    fr-FR

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources/fr-FR:
bootres.dll.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bg-BG:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/cs-CZ:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/da-DK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/de-DE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/el-GR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-GB:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-US:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-ES:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-MX:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/et-EE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fi-FI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-CA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-FR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hr-HR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hu-HU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/it-IT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ja-JP:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ko-KR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lt-LT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lv-LV:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nb-NO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nl-NL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pl-PL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-BR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-PT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/qps-ploc:
memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ro-RO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ru-RU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sk-SK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sl-SI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sr-Latn-RS:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sv-SE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/tr-TR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/uk-UA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-CN:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-TW:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Recovery:
BCD        BCD.LOG        BCD.LOG1    BCD.LOG2
```

Je précise que j'ai fait la manip avec ma clé USB où se trouve la partition Bootcamp connectée.

J'espère que ces résultats seront utiles !


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2020)

C'est bien ce que je craignais, il y a un sacré bordel dû à de multiples tentatives avec Utilitaire de disque ! Donc, si macomaniac fait un petit passage par ici, il faudra voir avec lui.


----------



## Jean2996 (5 Mai 2020)

Bon...mince alors.
Merci beaucoup pour l'assistance, j'espère que macomaniac pourra prendre le relais...!

Bonne journée !


----------



## josh2204 (6 Mai 2020)

Bonsoir à tous !

alors je me joins à vous dans ce sujet car j’ai exactement le même problème. Je bataille depuis 3 jours pour arriver à installer Windows ( sans toucher aux paramètres sensibles bien sûr ), mais toujours impossible. D’ailleurs, l’OS Catalina n’a rien changé pour ma part. J’ai quand même essayé pas mal de solutions mais rien n’y fait.

Je ne vois pas d’où pourrait venir le problème, cela me semble bizarre que cela puisse venir de par de multiples tentatives dans utilitaire de disque, j’avoue que j’ai du mal à comprendre... Enfin je trouve que ce serait incroyable que cela ne se corrige pas tout seul dans tous les cas.

J’attends également avec impatience vos conseils ou autres et remercie Locke pour ses conseils déjà transmis.

Bonne soirée


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Bonsoir *Jean*

As-tu besoin de moi pour supprimer les 2 dossiers *Boot* & *Microsoft* du volume *EFI* ?


----------



## Jean2996 (12 Mai 2020)

Bonjour *macomaniac* !
Désolé, je n'avais pas vu que vous aviez répondu à la conversation.

Est-ce qu'il s'agirait de réparer le volume EFI avec cette suppression ? Car en effet, il me semble que c'est bien à ce niveau que ça bloque... Donc oui je serais très intéressé  
Merci pour votre aide !

Bienvenue *Josh* au club des infortunés... J'ai continué à essayer de résoudre le problème de mon côté, sans succès...


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2020)

Bonjour *Jean*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI
```


la commande monte le volume *EFI* > supprime les 2 sous-dossiers *Boot* & *Microsoft* contenant des ressources de prédémarrage de Windows (commande muette) > liste récursivement le contenu du volume *EFI*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Jean2996 (12 Mai 2020)

Voici le retour :


```
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBP111.scap
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2020)

Opération réussie : dans le volume *EFI* > il n'y a plus qu'un dossier *EFI* contenant le sous-dossier *APPLE* natif.

- tu peux passer la commande :​

```
diskutil umount force disk0s1
```


qui démonte le volume *EFI* (non monté par défaut pour la session de l'utilisateur).


----------



## Jean2996 (12 Mai 2020)

Ouf !
Ok il me semble que c'est bon :


```
Volume EFI on disk0s1 force-unmounted
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2020)

Volume démonté.

- j'ai terminé ma partie. Tu peux tenter une réinstallation de Windows via l'Assistant BootCamp. Sachant que c'est *Locke* l'expert à ce sujet.​


----------



## Jean2996 (12 Mai 2020)

Merci beaucoup macomaniac !

Malheureusement, et après avoir réessayé la manipulation en suivant rigoureusement le protocole de Bootcamp, le démarrage de Windows 10 bloque toujours... J'ai re-téléchargé l'ISO (le dernier sur le site de Microsoft), démonté le volume EFI, effacé proprement la partition avec Bootcamp, relancé le tout, mais rien n'y fait.

J'espère qu'une solution existe quelque part !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2020)

L'Assistant BootCamp crée bien la partition ?


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2020)

Jean2996 a dit:


> J'espère qu'une solution existe quelque part !


Il faudrait en dire plus. Tu as un MBP de 2014, il serait intéressant que tu fasses une copie écran de la fenêtre d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp, uniquement que l'écran qui propose l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso et d'un support USB. De plus, à quel moment arrive ton problème ?


----------



## Jean2996 (12 Mai 2020)

Réponse à Macomaniac : La première fois que j'ai relancé le processus la partition ne s'est pas créée (aucun message d'erreur mais la barre de progression n'a jamais commencé à charger), mais tout s'est passé correctement quand je l'ai relancé. L'assistant crée la partition sans problème, Windows s'installe jusqu'au redémarrage de l'OS où il bloque...

Réponse à Locke : cf. capture d'écran / le problème arrive - comme je l'ai indiqué dans mon tout premier message - après l'installation de Windows 1O : l'ordinateur redémarre, la fenêtre Windows apparaît, dessous on m'indique "Démarrage des services", puis "Préparation des périphériques" jusqu'à 100%, puis "Préparation" et c'est ici précisément que l'écran se bloque.




NB : la clé USB s'appelle encore WinInstall à cause de la précédente tentative que j'ai faite (et avant nouveau formatage par Bootcamp)


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2020)

Je passe la main à *Locke* question installation.


----------



## Locke (13 Mai 2020)

@Jean2996
En fonction de l'année de ton modèle, Assistant Boot Camp t'autorises à utiliser un fichier .iso. Tu ne mentionnes pas précisément le message d'erreur, c'est bien dommage. Dans le doute, tu vas lire ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...et mettre en application.

C'est-à-dire que tu vas en premier lieu utiliser le logiciel Boot Camp ISO Converter pour modifier le fichier original de Windows 10. Tu formateras ta clé USB impérativement en sélectionnant le format FAT32 et en Table de partition GUID. Dans la fenêtre d'installation, tu sélectionneras donc le fichier modifié qui portera le nom de *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso-split.iso*. Normalement, il n'y aura pas de problème, tu relances et tu continues l'installation. Que se passe-t-il ?

Ah oui, je n'ai guère confiance dans la marque de la clé USB qui est Kingston, certainement un a priori, mais bon, pour être tranquille il serait souhaitable qu'elle ait une taille de 16 Go, car dedans sera contenu l'installateur de Windows et les pilotes/drivers qu'Assistant Boot Camp téléchargera et stockera dedans.


----------



## Jean2996 (13 Mai 2020)

Bonjour Locke,

Merci pour ces conseils.
Je précise bien que je n'ai jamais reçu aucun message d'erreur durant toute l'installation avec Bootcamp : il s'agit seulement du processus de démarrage de Windows 10 qui s'arrête en cours de route (sans message d'erreur non plus)... 
Je vais néanmoins tenter cette solution et vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Jean2996 (13 Mai 2020)

Bon,
J'ai donc suivi toute la démarche avec Boot Camp ISO Converter et une clé USB de 16Go, et le bloquage est toujours le même.

Voici une photo de l'écran que je n'arrive pas à dépasser :

Voir la pièce jointe 173313


----------



## Locke (13 Mai 2020)

Jean2996 a dit:


> Voici une photo de l'écran que je n'arrive pas à dépasser :


Si la durée est très longue et ne bouge plus, il est fort possible que ce soit ta clé USB Kingston le vrai problème. Il faut qu'elle soit aussi en USB 3.0...






...essaye avec une autre clé USB mais de marque bien connue. Sinon, si tu as bien modifié le fichier .iso, preuve en ait que l'étape du blocage d'un fichier d'une taille de 4 Go dans le format FAT32 est bien franchie.


----------



## Jean2996 (13 Mai 2020)

Merci pour cette réponse !

Ma clé USB est bien en 3.0... Est-ce que vous me conseilleriez une marque de préférence ?


----------



## Locke (13 Mai 2020)

Jean2996 a dit:


> Ma clé USB est bien en 3.0... Est-ce que vous me conseilleriez une marque de préférence ?


Une marque bien connue du genre SanDisk, Verbatim, Lexar, Transcend, etc, mais en USB 3.0. Pour le moment j'ai des SanDisk que j'utilise à outrance et qui tiennent bien le choc vu ce que je leur en fais voir.


----------

